
Scientists are studying what it takes to kill “super coral” - danso
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/06/25/science/coral-reefs-oil-spills.html
======
Something1234
Are we sure releasing new engineered corals is a good idea? I get the whole
replacement, thing and protecting biodiversity that the corals help protect.
However, this could be bad long term, what if there's a blight that affects
that specific coral. What if there's something we don't realize about the
distribution of species of coral that is important to the overall ecosystem.

